# MyHalloweenLinks back up, and updated



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice Melissa. You have a lot of info!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

very nice. I  edited your post because you forgot to put the .com in your URL


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks melissa! I know that took alot of time to organize all those sites. It is appreciated, believe me.

ironmaiden


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice job and very well organized!

I even see my site in there. *blushes*


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks, everyone! It's constantly growing. Zombie-F - your site has been on the list from the beginning! I love your projects.

And thanks, Larry for fixing the link. Apparantly I didn't ingest enough caffeine that day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm just glad I didn't make your "AVOID" section


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Happily, its a short list! I'd much rather find places to recommend than list places to avoid.

Another Michigander! Howdy!! We had perfect Halloween weather where I am this morning. A low fog, all creepy and just a little cool. And then perfect Ferris Bueller weather this afternoon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

melissa said:


> Happily, its a short list! I'd much rather find places to recommend than list places to avoid.
> 
> Another Michigander! Howdy!! We had perfect Halloween weather where I am this morning. A low fog, all creepy and just a little cool. And then perfect Ferris Bueller weather this afternoon.


Amen, it seems like a long time in coming!
Are you in the upper or lower part of MI?


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Lower, in Oakland County


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I have always loved your links page.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks! It honestly started as a way for me to have a single list to access from any computer, but it's obviously grown. I hope it helps people find good ideas!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

melissa said:


> Lower, in Oakland County


That puts you pretty close to BodyBagging.


----------

